
Gloveone: The haptic glove to feel and touch real virtual reality - banderon
https://www.gloveonevr.com/
======
banderon
After reading "Ready Player One", I've been hoping for haptic gloves to be a
reality. These aren't quite there yet, but I like that there is something out
there. Is anybody aware of other haptic tech out there that will enhance VR?

